# Delta Scroll Saw Price Check



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Guy is asking $150 OBO. Comes with the stand. Guy says it was hardly used at all...almost brand new. He's holding it for me until tomorrow when I'm stopping over to look at it. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

It looks like a Model SS-350LS. I've had that model for quite a few years and although I don't use it very often I like it when I do. I can't remember when it was that Delta quit making them but I think it was about two or three Corporate owners ago. When I bought mine, brand new, I paid $189 for it so you decide if that one is worth that asking price.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Went to look at it today. It's the SS350. I picked it up for $100.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck with your new saw.

When I looked at the middle picture I chuckled at the similarity of the black motor to a lawn mower engine. A gas powered scroll saw!

Bill


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks Bill. I think the motor is that large b/c it has the variable speed unit integrated in there.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Concrats on the new saw. If you don't already have a source for high quality blades Mikes Workshop is where I buy mine. He'll even send you some free samples to try.


----------



## Skiptooth (Mar 12, 2013)

That Delta SS350 is a really decent scroll saw for a 16" bench top. I picked one up off Craigslist a couple of years ago for 150 bucks, but it was new in the box, so I felt it was worth it. The Quick Set II blade chucks on them are no longer available as a complete assembly, although you can still currently buy replacement jaws and a couple of the other individual parts for them if needed.
The screw pins in the rear that connect the link to the upper and lower arms are prone to wear and the owner's manual says to use sewing machine or 3in1 oil for lube, but that thin stuff just seemed to get flung off and make a mess as well as collect sawdust, so I removed the left side of the saw's housing and cleaned everything up, then lubed all the wear points with the Superlube silicone oil in the pinpoint applicator instead, which is thicker and clings much better. It runs smooth as silk. Enjoy the new saw.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Skiptooth said:


> That Delta SS350 is a really decent scroll saw for a 16" bench top. I picked one up off Craigslist a couple of years ago for 150 bucks, but it was new in the box, so I felt it was worth it. The Quick Set II blade chucks on them are no longer available as a complete assembly, although you can still currently buy replacement jaws and a couple of the other individual parts for them if needed.
> The screw pins in the rear that connect the link to the upper and lower arms are prone to wear and the owner's manual says to use sewing machine or 3in1 oil for lube, but that thin stuff just seemed to get flung off and make a mess as well as collect sawdust, so I removed the left side of the saw's housing and cleaned everything up, then lubed all the wear points with the Superlube silicone oil in the pinpoint applicator instead, which is thicker and clings much better. It runs smooth as silk. Enjoy the new saw.


Skiptooth, I am looking at picking up this SS as well. I asked the local SS expert Kenbo and his only concern from looking at it was about table vibration. As you own one already, would you consider that to be an issue?


----------



## Skiptooth (Mar 12, 2013)

abetrman said:


> Skiptooth, I am looking at picking up this SS as well. I asked the local SS expert Kenbo and his only concern from looking at it was about table vibration. As you own one already, would you consider that to be an issue?


The one I have runs very smooth and quite with little or no vibration throughout the entire speed range. The mounting base and table are both made of cast iron, so it is very heavy for a 16" bench top saw. I believe it weighs in at 59 LBs, which according to Dewalt is the same weight as their larger 20" DW788.

The only thing that I would worry about is spare parts. Delta discontinued the QuickSet II blade chuck assembly a couple of years ago, so now only some, but not all, of the individual parts that make up the chucks are available to rebuild them if they break. The blade chucks on my saw still work fine, but if they do eventually break, depending on what part it is, I might be out of luck.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Skiptooth said:


> The one I have runs very smooth and quite with little or no vibration throughout the entire speed range. The mounting base and table are both made of cast iron, so it is very heavy for a 16" bench top saw. I believe it weighs in at 59 LBs, which according to Dewalt is the same weight as their larger 20" DW788.
> 
> The only thing that I would worry about is spare parts. Delta discontinued the QuickSet II blade chuck assembly a couple of years ago, so now only some, but not all, of the individual parts that make up the chucks are available to rebuild them if they break. The blade chucks on my saw still work fine, but if they do eventually break, depending on what part it is, I might be out of luck.


Thanks Skiptooth. That is definitely something to consider. For the price of the one I am looking at, I think it's worth a try. I am looking for a "starter" for me and something that may interest the wife in doing scroll work. If it turns out to be something we both like, we will probably upgrade at a later date.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

abetrman said:


> Thanks Skiptooth. That is definitely something to consider. For the price of the one I am looking at, I think it's worth a try. I am looking for a "starter" for me and something that may interest the wife in doing scroll work. If it turns out to be something we both like, we will probably upgrade at a later date.


Just as an update I've had this for a couple months now and love it. I've made some very nice projects and it has no vibration if that's what you're worried about. Good luck if you pick it up!


----------

